# Fischerprüfung in Hessen



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alle Infos zur Prüfung etc. in Hessen einstellen.
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Interessante Links findet ihr hier:

http://www.hessenfischer.net/fipruefung/weg.htm

http://www.hessenfischer.net/fipruefung/lg_term.htm

http://www.hessenfischer.net/fipruefung/fp_term.htm


----------



## DonCamile

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

*Regelungen der 16 Bundesländer*

http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/sonderregelungen_fisch2004.html


----------



## LaMigra

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Ersteinmal Hallo alle zusammen! 
Im ersten Post direkt eine Verständnisfrage: Hab ich etwas überlesen, oder gibt´s in Hessen keine praktische Prüfung? 
Besten Gruß und Bitte um Verständnis bzgl. auftauen eines alten Threads, 

Seb


----------



## Wasserpatscher

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Das ist korrekt so: Theorieprüfung ja, Praxisprüfung Nein.


----------



## LaMigra

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Vielen Dank, dann lag ich also richtig  Gut das ich zumindest die Grundpraxis schon nach "alter Schule" vom Vater eingetrichtert bekommen hab.

Seb


----------



## Der_Baer_2008

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

An der Stelle mal eine Frage.
Kann ich (13 Jahre) nächstes Jahr, wenn ich 14 werde (Januar) beriets die Fischereiprüfung absolvieren und ohne Begleitung fischen?
So versteh ich den Link von DonCamile.

Danke im Vorraus.

Grüße


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

zu meiner zeit hat man ihn noch mit 12 ausgehändigt bekommen, man durfte halt erst mit 14 komplett alleine angeln aber naja daran hab ich mich eh nie gehalten ^^


----------



## kabazza

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

hallo,

ich bin daran interessiert den angelschein zu machen. also hab ich mich mal etwas informiert und was ich gelesen hab das kotzt mich einfach an! deutsche bürokratie hoch zehn und in meinen augen reine geldmacherei! hab ich das alles richtig verstanden, dass ich alleine für einen lehrgang 140€ zahlen muss, für prüfung dann 30€, dann für 5/10 jahre 25/50 €, dazu noch mitgliedschaften in vereinen oder bei pächtern, dann noch tageskarten/wochenkarten. und dazu kommt ja dann auch noch eine ausrüstung - was hab ich vergessen?
und ich den vorbereitungkursen wird nicht mal was praktisches gemacht! was soll das? da schnapp ich mir ein buch und lerne daraus im sessel! bei der prüfung fallen dann wohl eh nur die ganz großen helden durch.

also so werde ich wohl eher mal schwarz angeln gehen als diese ganze überflüssigen bürokratie zu unterstützen. da ich gut zu fuß bin würde ich bei einer evtl kontrolle, die es wohl eh nie geben würde meine beine in die hand nehmen. die angel würde doch eh konfisziert werden.

jetzt die frage: wo kann ich mir einen angelschein (oder nennt es fischereibefähigungszettel oder wie auch immer!) selber ausdrucken oder im ausland besorgen?


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Reichen nicht 2 zugemüllte trööts ?


----------



## Der_Baer_2008

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

@kabazza: Wenn du so denkst, warum angelst Du dann oder willst es??


----------



## marin_ffm

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

@kabazza

Wenn ich mir überlege, was Leute an Zigaretten ausgeben, oder was der Führerschein kostet, da ist doch der Angelsport wenn man ihn ohne großen Schnickschnack betribt, recht günstig.

Habe mein Lehrbuch 10€ und den Lehrgang 61 € bezahlt.

Dazu kommt der Fischereischein mit 5/10 Jahren und eben die Gewässerkarte. 

Wenn einem dieser Sport Spaß macht, dann zahlt man das. Für mich sind das Peanuts. Ich weis nicht wie andere denken, aber ich finde 61 € für einen guten Kurs der sowieso Pflicht ist in Ordnung und nicht zu viel.

Stell dir mal nur vor, was für Verhältnisse herschen würden, wenn es nicht so streng genommen werden würde, wen man ans Wasser lässt und wen nicht!

Bei der Ausrüstung hat man ja viel Spielraum.

Bei einem 10 Jahresfischereischein kommst du auf keine 7 !!!!! ( in Worten SIEBEN ) € pro Jahr!!! Das sind weniger als 2 Cent am Tag. Das ist es mir wert. Die Kosten für den Kurs werden nie wieder auftreten, das sind einmalige Kosten.
Und am Main kann ich für 32 € das ganze Jahr angeln.

In diesem Sinne,

MfG
Marin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Frage mich warum ein User der hier nach Tipps zu einer Straftat fragt noch im Board ist???

Das ist schleißlich keine Kavalierdeklikt was der gute da vor hat...

mfg Flo


----------



## hoppa.7

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

das geht ja mal echt nicht! wo ist der ferkelfander?   gruss hoppa


----------



## Apex

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo!

Ich habe als Jugendlicher oft geangelt und habe leider damals, als es "ernst" wurde nicht konsequenterweise die Fischerprüfung gemacht. Jedenfalls bringe ich schonmal ein gewisses Grundwissen mit 

Nun möchte ich das aber (einige Jahre später :->) nachholen. Um mal etwas die Kosten zu überschlagen habe ich mal durchgerechnet. Was mir noch unklar ist, ob man auch Mitglied in einem Angelverein sein muss. Denke nicht, oder?

So wie ich das sehe reicht Fischerprüfung, Fischereischein und der Gewässerschein?

Ich arbeite im Schichtsystem und auch oft am Wochenende. Ein Vorbereitungslehrgang ist Pflicht in Hessen, richtig? Wird sich als schwierig erweisen. Gibt es eine Art "Crashkurs" der anerkannt wird?

Ich wohne in Limburg und interessiere mich für Emsbach, Kerkerbach und natürlich die Lahn (kurz vor der Haustür)

Danke, Dominique


----------



## TitusFox

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

hey,


habe mich dieses jahr auch angemeldet und bin am 9.dez fertig :vik:

lg


----------



## BlueShark908326

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Moin 

Der Hessen Trööt iss ja auch ganz schön Tod,macht hier keiner mehr die Prüfung???
Meine ist am 17.04.10


----------



## BlueShark908326

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Bestanden mit 0 Fehler


----------



## depasch

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

herzlichen glückwunsch und PETRI HEIL


----------



## Gizzmo

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

so....meld mich neu angemeldeterweise auch zu wort....

gestern die zwischenprüfung zum angelschein bestanden...
dann mal toitoitoi, dass es am 10. Juni auch klappt 

greetz & petri heil


----------



## MrLoki

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Glückwunsch Blueshark
und viel glück Gizzmo

Ich bin Hobby angler habe kein schein nur mein Vater und mein Onkel und so weiter und die haben den schein nun sehr lange und wissen nicht mehr wie man den macht....
Alos ist das jetzt so das ich einfach zur gemeinde in meiner umgebung gehe und sage ich möchte gerne mein angelschein machen oder wie funktioniert das ?
und dazu wie lange dauert eigentlich so ein angelschein weil möchte schon gerne dieses jahr alleine angeln gehen da mein Vater und Onkel wenig zeit haben und das eines meiner Lieblings hobby ist

Danke im vorraus

PETRI HEIL


----------



## depasch

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

ok, da wäre ersteinmal dein alter wichtig. Wenn du 14 bist hast du natürlich die möglichkeit deine prüfung abulegen, dafür benötigst du einen Vorbereitungslehrgang der in Hessen mit 40 Theorie stunden verbunden ist.
termine für Hessen findest du auf der seite des VDSF, oder auf www.hessenfischer.net


----------



## Forellensven

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

hab am Freitag die Prüfung erfolgreich abgelegt..
der Vorbereitungslehrgang ging über drei Wochenenden..
Freitags von 19h-22h
Samstags und Sonntags von 10h-19h..
am letzten Sonntag hatten wir dann ne Prüfung wo wir zeigen mussten dass wir am Lehrgang *erfolgreich *teilgenommen haben..na die hat jeder bestanden..und dann müssen laut dem hessischen Fischereig. 4 Wochen liegen bis zur prüfung.
Kosten waren 120€ fürn Vorbereitungslehrgang
30€ für die Prüfung
15 € fürn pol. Führungszeugnis
2 Passbilder
51€ für die Lehrgangsunterlagen
und halt dass was jeder gegessen und getrunken hat.
bei mir waren es dann ca 280 Euronen
und dann noch mal die Kosten fürn 1-5-10 Jahresfischreischein


----------



## AresRoxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Im Endeffekt haste aber nur das Buch mit den Fragen genutzt oder?
Das lag doch so bei 15€ rum. Die anderen von Heintges sind zwar sehr nett aber am End haben wir die ja mehr als gründlich in den zwei WE durchgearbeitet.
10 Jahresschein kostet bei uns ca. 68€ und dann haste erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## Dey-nt

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Moin
wer hat noch am Samstag in Groß Gerau Prüfung ?


----------



## Hechtangler1998

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Falls ihr Probleme mit Knoten habt könnt ihr euch auf Youtube ein hilfreiches Video darüber angucken hier ist der Link dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIUaCgRFQpc (Für Angler, die mit monofiler Schnur angeln)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vi...id=annotation_130136&v=yTqm-cYO1Es&feature=iv (Für Angler die mit multifiler Schnur angeln und Fliegenfischer)


----------



## Cloud86

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hätte mal eine Frage hab die Prüfung vor 12 Jahren gemacht aber nun schon sicher gut 8 Jahre nicht mehr geangelt und so lange ist auch mein letzter Angelschein abgelaufen.

Kann ich mir mit dem Zeugnis der Prüfung einfach nen neuen Schein holen oder hat man nach einer gewissen Zeit "inaktivität" Pech gehabt und muss alles neu machen Kurs / Prüfung ?


----------



## Franky

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Du kannst eigentlich Deinen abgelaufenen Schein einfach beim Bürgerbüro verlängern (bis zu 1,5 m  :q)
Die Prüfung verfällt nicht!


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo zusammen!
Eine Frage an alle Hessen: Gibt es irgendwo einen Vorbereitungskurs, der *nicht* als Kompaktkurs gehalten wird? Ein Kollege von mir würde gerne einen Angelschein machen. Er wohnt in Hamburg, arbeitet aber unter der Woche als Externer Mitarbeiter hier in Wiesbaden. In Hamburg könnte er die Vorbereitung zur Not am Wochenende machen, wenn er zu Hause ist, die Prüfung ist dort aber unter der Woche. 

Er würde gerne unter der Woche hier den Kurs machen, wenn er ohnehin fern von Frau und Kindern ist. Abgesehen davon, dass die Ämter eine Ausnahme machen müssten, damit er in Hessen den Schein machen dürfte, finde ich hier keinen Kurs, der nicht am Wochenende ist. Wo könnte ich da schauen oder fragen?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## John Carp(enter)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Ich würde mal bei Herrn Hafenrichter in Mainz-Kastell anrufen, die nehmen dort ja auch die Prüfung ab und kümmern sich glaub ich auch um sogenannte "zeitbedingte Härtefälle".

Ich habe mit ihm vor ca. 2 Wochen telefoniert, weil ich ebenso noch den Schein machen muss, aber ich beruflich so bescheuerte Zeiten habe, dass ich eigentlich die Vorbereitungskurse überhaupt nicht machen kann, da ich nix planen kann, Wochenende gar keine Zeit habe um irgendwelche Kurse zu besuchen usw. 

Herr Hafenrichter hatte mir dann nach ca. 30 min. sehr nettem Gespräch am Telefon, in dem ich ihm mein Problem ausführlich schilderte, gesagt, dass ich demnächst mal bei Ihnen im Vereinsheim vorbei kommen soll, damit wir uns mal zusammen setzen um dafür ne Lösung zu finden. 

Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, obs ne Lösung für MEIN Problem gibt, würde ich raten, dass du oder besser dein Kollege sich dort mal telefonisch meldet um mal mit Herrn Hafenrichter spricht. Der ist wirklich nett und versucht zusammen eine Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Danke für den Tipp! Unter welcher Nummer hast Du ihn denn erreicht? Privat finde ich einen Niklas Hafenrichter, ist er das? Oder irgendwo "dienstlich"? 

Ich werde das weitergeben. Nachdem der Kollege bisher immer nur im Dänemark- oder Norwegen-Urlaub geangelt hat, hab ich ihn soweit "angefixt", dass er hier auch angeln will, da wäre es doch schade, wenn es am Schein scheitert!
Grüße,
Michael
P.S.: Hafenrichter ist ja auch der passende Name


----------



## John Carp(enter)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

hehe ja stimmt, der name passt.

Ja ich habs einfach per Internet gesucht die Nr. Niklas Hafenrichter ist richtig. Ob die Nr. nun privat ist, oder ob da nur die Nr. vom Angelclub angegeben ist, wo er dann halt ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Hab auf jeden Fall unter der Nr. im inet angerufen und hab ihn da auch erreicht.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Prima, danke! Ich geb es weiter.
Grüße und viel Erfolg mit dem Schein!
Michael


----------



## John Carp(enter)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Kein Thema. Gern geschehen. 

Ja das mit dem Schein 

Obs da in meinem Fall ne Lösung geben wird, auf diese dämlichen 40 Theoriepflichstunden zu kommen, ich bezweifel es. Aber naja....ich hoffe auf das Treffen |supergri


----------



## Snapperfreund

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Eine Frage an alle Hessen: Gibt es irgendwo einen Vorbereitungskurs, der *nicht* als Kompaktkurs gehalten wird? ....



Schau mal hier http://www.hessenfischer.net/fipruefung/pdf/2012/alt_08_12.pdf

Ist zwar nicht "um die Ecke" aber von Wiesbaden auch nicht unerreichbar. Die Prüfung kann er dann in Hessen machen, wo er lustig ist. Hauptsache er hat den Nachweis über die 40 Stunden & erfolgreiche "Vorbereitungsprüfung".

VG
Gunther

PS. Seit heute habe ich den Status des NurimAuslandimUrlaubAnglers abgelegt und darf auch in meiner Heimat fischen. Bei allem Verständnis für die Notwendigkeit von Regelungen, aber das hiesige Procedere empfinde ich als Witz. Wenig von dem, was ich für die Prüfung gelernt habe, bringt mich in irgendeiner Art und Weise beim Angeln weiter. Nicht, dass es im Ausland weniger reguliert ist. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren in Kanada (BC) gefischt, die dortigen Regulierungen umfassten ca. 300 DIN A4 Seiten. Praktisch jedes Gewässer hatte eigene Regeln. Aber KEIN Mensch wäre auf die Idee gekommen, deswegen die Angler zu einem besch..... 40-stündigen Kurs zu verpflichten oder gar eine Prüfung abzunehmen. Es war eine Lizenz zu bezahlen (und das haben die sich gut bezahlen lassen!) und die Regeln waren einzuhalten. Wer bei einem Verstoß erwischt wurde, hatte halt die Konsequenzen zu tragen. 

Naja, ich habe es jetzt widerwillig hinter mich gebracht und habe an alle Interessenten die tröstliche Botschaft: Jeder, der geringfügig intelligenter ist, als die von ihm genutzten Köder, ist auch in der Lage, die Fragen für die Fischerprüfung zu pauken und das durchzuziehen. Den Kurs muss man halt zähneknirschend absitzen.


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Danke, werd ich weitergeben!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## John Carp(enter)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*



Snapperfreund schrieb:


> PS. Seit heute habe ich den Status des NurimAuslandimUrlaubAnglers abgelegt und darf auch in meiner Heimat fischen. Bei allem Verständnis für die Notwendigkeit von Regelungen, aber das hiesige Procedere empfinde ich als Witz. Wenig von dem, was ich für die Prüfung gelernt habe, bringt mich in irgendeiner Art und Weise beim Angeln weiter. Nicht, dass es im Ausland weniger reguliert ist. Ich habe vor zwei Jahren in Kanada (BC) gefischt, die dortigen Regulierungen umfassten ca. 300 DIN A4 Seiten. Praktisch jedes Gewässer hatte eigene Regeln. Aber KEIN Mensch wäre auf die Idee gekommen, deswegen die Angler zu einem besch..... 40-stündigen Kurs zu verpflichten oder gar eine Prüfung abzunehmen. Es war eine Lizenz zu bezahlen (und das haben die sich gut bezahlen lassen!) und die Regeln waren einzuhalten. Wer bei einem Verstoß erwischt wurde, hatte halt die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
> 
> Naja, ich habe es jetzt widerwillig hinter mich gebracht und habe an alle Interessenten die tröstliche Botschaft: Jeder, der geringfügig intelligenter ist, als die von ihm genutzten Köder, ist auch in der Lage, die Fragen für die Fischerprüfung zu pauken und das durchzuziehen. Den Kurs muss man halt zähneknirschend absitzen.




Tja das hab ich auch schon soooo oft gesagt. Das, was da in der Prüfung verlangt wird, bzw. was man lernen muss, hat mit der Praxis nur wirklich sehr entfernt was zu tun. Und das geilste ist, dass das sogar die Prüfer oder Leute sagen, die die Theoriestunden abhalten sagen. Da ich ja auch mords am rum telefonieren war, hat glaub jeder 2. von denen am Telefon gesagt: "Ja gut, mit der Praxis hat das ja eh nix zu tun, was man da lernt!" Na da frag ich mich aber echt, warum man dann so ein heckmeck darum macht. Außerdem ist es eh ne reine "auswendig lernen" Prüfung. Es gibt glaub 650 Fragen insgesamt und aus diesen werden welche ausgesucht und abgefragt, bzw. man kreuzt die richtige Antwort an...aber hauptsache man muss auf 40 Theoriestunden kommen....suuuuuper :q Witz komm raus, du bist umzingelt sag ich da nur. Vor allem, wenn man sich für glaub nicht mal 20€ ne Prüfungsfragen DVD des aktuellen Jahres kaufen kann, auf der alle Fragen sind und womit man die lernen kann....herrlich manchmal unser bürokratisches Deutschland

@Snapperfreund: Genauso ist es wohl. Wer annähernd einen IQ über Raumtemperatur besitzt, macht den auf einer Arschbacke, aber der Zeitaufwand (naja lassen wirs) :q

@Michael, hat dein Freund den Hafenrichter nun eigentlich mal erwischt und mit ihm telefoniert?


----------



## Michael_05er

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

@Snapperfreund: Trotzdem Gratulation zur bestandenen Prüfung.

@John: Bis jetzt hat mein Kollege noch nicht telefoniert. Er will nochmal versuchen, daheim in Hamburg was zu erreichen. Da könnte er ja den Wochenend-Kurs machen, wenn er es daheim "genehmigt" bekommt |supergri|supergri Da sein ältester Sohn (13) jetzt auch den Schein machen will (der Dänemark-Urlaub mit Makrelenfang hat den Durchbruch gebracht), wäre es halt auch doof, wenn er den Sohnemann zum Kurs hinfährt, selber aber nicht mitmacht. Er muss halt eine Lösung für die Prüfung finden. Mal schauen was sich da ergibt.

Ein weiterer Kollege von mir aus Niedernhausen, der bisher auch nur im Norwegen-Urlaub geangelt hat wird aber vielleicht hier den Schein machen. Hab ihm auch mal die Adresse aus Kastel genannt, aber der Kollege wird wenn, dann den normalen Wochenend-Kurs machen. Er wohnt ja hier, da geht das eher. Die Kollegen merken gerade, dass es doof ist, nur einmal im Jahr im Urlaub angeln zu können  Ich muss mal mehr Fangbilder rumschicken, dann geht das ganz flott...

Hat sich bei Dir schon was ergeben?

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## John Carp(enter)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Ah ok, klar, dann muss er das natürlich mit seinem Sohn da machen. Würde ich auch  aber meiner ist erst 3 :q

Ne bei mir hat sich noch nix ergeben, leider, aber ich hatte auch bis montag noch andere Sachen im Kopf, da ich da Abschlussprüfung meines Fernstudiums hatte und das sowieso erstmal zu Ende bringen wollte. Denn auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen und vor allem lernen schaffe ich dann auch nicht 

Und es waren ja jetzt auch Ferien und da war er glaub eh nur unterwegs. Naja ich warte mal ab, ich sitz sowieso schon auf Kohlen jetzt, aber so direkt 3 Tage nach Ferienende auf die Art möchte ich auch nicht gleich wieder anrufen, weil er meinte ja, er meldet sich bei mir nach den Ferien. Ich werd ihm wohl noch so ne Woche geben und dann ruf ich wieder an, weil länger werd ich nicht warten können :q

Wird halt so oder so schwierig werden, das mit den Kursen unter der Woche war ne super Seite, allerdings schaffe ich keine 80 km von mir um da vor 18 Uhr da zu sein. Aber wie gesagt ich hoffe, dass der Hafenrichter es schafft mit mir ne Lösung zu finden. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## NautnuzZ

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Ein Hallo an alle Angler,

Ich suche schon seit längerer Zeit nach Informationen über das erlangen des Fischereischeins in Hessen.

Ich bin ein sehr begeisterter Angler und war auch schon öfters mit Freunden unterwegs, welche diesen Schein besitzen. 

Nun habe ich mich dazu entschlossen selbst diesen Schein zu machen um auch mal alleine an unsere schönen Gewässer in Hessen zu gehen.

aber nun zu meinem Problem: 

Ich wohne in Niddatal, somit ist der Näheste Ort an dem ich den Schein machen könnte in Bisses. Diese Informationen gaben mir auch meine Freunde.  
Nun ja ich erkundigte mich auf www.Hessenfischer.net wann denn der nächste Kurs beginnen würde. Leider musste/muss ich feststellen das dieser Kurs bereits begonnen hat und in den Nächsten Wochen endet. 

Muss ich in diesem Sinne mich weiterhin bis Nächstes Jahr gedulden oder werden noch mehrere Kurse dieses Jahr stattfinden ? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir bei diesem Problem helfen.

Mit Freundlichen Grüssen

Daniel


----------



## Purist

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Eigentlich ist es kein Problem hier in Hessen an anderen Orten Prüfung und/oder den Lehrgang zu machen. Es sei denn, du bist nicht mobil. Um Frankfurt herum gibt's doch genug Möglichkeiten.


----------



## chko

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Also den vorbereitungslehrgang kannst du eigentlich überall machen du musst nur bei der Anmeldung dem Lehrgansleiter sagen das du in deinem Landkreis ( Landratsamt) die Prüfung ablegen musst. Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Als ich vergangenes Jahr meinen Schein gemacht habe fand schon ein Kurs statt glaub in Viernheim war das aber zwei Wochen später hat in Darmstadt einer begonnen. Prüfung war dann auch in Darmstadt nur erst zwei Monate später etwas lange von der Wartezeit her. Wenn du nen Programm zum lernen brauchst stag bescheid hab da was mit Excel wo alle Fragen drin sind Müsste aber hier auch im Forum gepostet sein.


----------



## chko

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hier der Link zum anderen Post wo das Programm drin is.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250688


----------



## NautnuzZ

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich werde sehen was sich machen lässt


----------



## belgischerAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo zusammen!

Nimmt noch jemand von euch am Fischereilehrgang in Rüdesheim ab dem 01.06. teil? Reicht es eurer Meinung nach die Fragen auswendig zu lernen?

LG

Niklas


----------



## Purist

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Reicht es eurer Meinung nach die Fragen auswendig zu lernen?



Klar. Aber im Grunde ist es noch einfacher, nicht stur die Fragen zu pauken, sondern die Materie. Schreib dir z.B. eine Liste welche Arten wieviel Barteln haben (die wird nicht mehr als 10 Fischarten auflisten), lerne die richtig und du kannst dir das pauken von bestimmt 40 Fragen quasi ersparen, weil du deren Antwort über die Bartelanzahl immer weisst. Die Sache mit den Gesetzen lernst du deutlich schneller, wenn du die Gesetzestexte einfach einmal konzentriert durchliest und anschließend die Fragen durchgehst.
Ansonsten: Viele Fragen tauchen in ähnlicher Form mehrfach auf, fasse die mal auf einem Zettel zusammen und gehe den durch. 

Mich wunderte damals dieses umfangreiche Lehrmaterial, was sich einige teuer gekauft haben. Was ich für die Prüfung wissen musste, passte auf ein handgeschriebenes Din A4 Blatt.


----------



## belgischerAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Naja ich habe die letzten 15 Jahre viel im Ausland geangelt und habe heute mal alle Fragen durchgenommen. Bislang habe ich pro Gebiet mindestens 85%. Die Antworten sind ja teilweise schon selten dämlich: Wofür Gewässerprobe - um die Öffentlichkeit zu beruhigen.... Auweia


----------



## belgischerAngler

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

So, der Lappen ist mein. Was habe ich dazugelernt? In seiner heutigen Form ist zumindest der hessische Lehrgang (mit Ausnahme des waidgerechten Tötens/Schlachtens) ein schlechter Witz. Das fängt bei qualitativ fragwürdigen Unterrichtseinheiten an und hört bei selten dämlichen Fragen/Antworten und einer mangelnden praktischen Prüfung auf... Ich bin Befürworter der Prüfung, aber nicht in dieser Form


----------



## Aerosol

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Heiho,

bin der neue hier  Bin per Google auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden... Da ich panisch Informationen über die Hessiche Prüfung finden wollte, denn irgendwie hab ich Angst vor der Prüfung. Hat irgendwer Tips wie man sich am besten die ganzen Unsinnigen Fischarten einprägen kann? Ich mein das letzte mal geangelt habe ich vor 16 Jahren und da hab ich mir meistens die Tele von meinem Dad genommen und so wie sie war ausgeworfen...

Werde entweder den Oktober Lehrgang in Mainz-Kastel oder falls sie sich noch melden den September Lehrgang in Bad Homburg besuchen.

Für jeden Tip und jede Empfehlung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## forent

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> So, der Lappen ist mein. Was habe ich dazugelernt? In seiner heutigen Form ist zumindest der hessische Lehrgang (mit Ausnahme des waidgerechten Tötens/Schlachtens) ein schlechter Witz. Das fängt bei qualitativ fragwürdigen Unterrichtseinheiten an und hört bei selten dämlichen Fragen/Antworten und einer mangelnden praktischen Prüfung auf... Ich bin Befürworter der Prüfung, aber nicht in dieser Form


Volle Zustimmung. Das ist offenbar seit Jahrzehnten nicht viel besser geworden. Bei uns Anfang der 90er gab's z.B. KEINE praktischen Übungen und erst recht Prüfungen! Es hat gereicht, diesen simplen Fragebogen abzuhaken (haha). Das hat damals wirklich jeder Depp geschafft. Ich selbst hatte aus Interesse an der Materie und Respekt vor dem Tier zwei Vorbereitungsbücher (u.a. den Rehbronn) richtig gepaukt, aber wirklich nötig war das nicht. Daher bin ich ebenfalls für strengere Prüfungen.

Andrererseits - heute fallen die jungen Leute ja auch schon reihenweise durch den theoretischen Führerscheintest, über den in den 80ern keiner ein Wort verloren hat (und das nicht, weil er viel leichter gewesen wäre als heute). Lernenwollen stirbt wohl aus.


----------



## FaXe7

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Ich finde es so in Ordnung . Alles praktische lass ich mir von nem Freund beibringen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rentink

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo,

Mal eine kurze Frage. Ich durchforste jetzt seit dem Wochende das Internet, finde aber keine passende Ergebniss . 
Gibt es in Hessen die Möglichkeit den Vorbereitungslehrgang in einem Intensivkurs( an einem Wochende ) zu machen?Da ich im Vertrieb tätig bin und oftmals in den Abendstunden arbeite ist ein "normaler Kurs" nur relativ schwer zu besuchen.

Weiss da vllt jemand etwas?


----------



## Carsten83

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Ist mir nicht bekannt. An einem Wochenende wird alleine schon von den Stunden her nicht klappen. 

Du kannst aber mal versuchen mit den Dozenten zu sprechen. Bei uns haben viele mit dem gleichen Problem den Lehrgang aufgeteilt: das 1. WE zB in FFM und das 2. in Hanau. Dauert zwar länger aber man ist flexibler


----------



## Rhönräuber

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

@ rentink ..... falls Du in der Nähe von Fulda wohnst, da geht der Lehrgang im November los, und die Unterrichtseinheiten sind jeweils Sonntags von 9 bis 12.30 Uhr


----------



## Fliesenbeier

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo, momentan bin ich in der Lernphase für die Fischerprüfung und habe hier im Forum gelesen das es zu diesem Thema eine Excel Tabelle geben soll, die das Lernen deutlich effektiver machen kann. Bisher habe ich allerdings vergeblich gesucht  Auch der Link auf Seite 5 in den Beiträgen funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht. Für einen Tip wo ich das Programm bzw Tabelle finden kann wäre ich aüßerst dankbar Schöne Grüße an Alle von der Fulda


----------



## Calwyn

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Gibts hier in Hessen irgendwo einen Intensivkurs/Crashkurs der in einer Woche oder sowas durchgeführt wird? 2-3x WE geht bei mir geschäftlich leider nur sehr schwierig und der nächste Kurs wäre erst im Oktober der ansatzweise mal passen könnte (wenn nicht mal wieder was dazwischen kommt). Also: Gibt es Kreise in Hessen wo man einen Kurs direkt am Stück machen kann? Ferienkurs oder sowas?


----------



## oldhesse

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hi, etwas spät aber vielleicht hilft es noch einigen Nachzüglern. In Darmstadt läuft gerade ein "Intensivkurs". Geht über 2 Wochenenden + zusätzlichen Prüfungstermin an einem Mittwoch, falls die vier Tage vorher nicht reichen.

Zum Thema lernen. Die Heintges Sachen sind gut aufbereitet, man lernt damit sehr gut. Die App ist auch gut aufgebaut, hat aber programmiertechnische Schwächen (u.a. falsche Ergebnisberechnung). Am effektivsten ist es immer noch die Fragen/Antworten "auswendig" zu lernen. Ähnlich wie bei der Führerscheinprüfung. Sind glaube ich 658 Fragen aus 5 Themengebieten in Hessen, ist also mit 5 Tagen lernen halb so wild. 

Was mir bei Heintges gar nicht passt und weshalb ich Heintges auch generell nicht empfehle ist der Support von denen. Schreibt man denen ne Mail, muss man schon für eine Antwort erinnern. Auf Fragen wird gar nicht eingegangen, man übergeht sie einfach. Scheinbar hat Heintges einen so großen Fuß in der Tür in Hessen und anderen BLändern, dass sie es sich nicht mehr leisten müssen Endkunden zu betreuen. Schade.


----------



## Amped

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen*

Hallo bin neu hier im board und habe gesehen ihr habt eine Excel tabelle mit den Prüfungsfragen. Ich mache zur zeit den vorbereitungslehrgang und bräuchte mal ein bisschen übungsmaterial. Der link auf der seite davor funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Wäre nett wenn den nochmal jemand posten könnte. Danke


----------

